
Teardown of the Singaporean Covid-19 TraceTogether Token - testcross
https://hackaday.com/2020/06/25/teardown-of-the-singaporean-covid-19-tracetogether-token/
======
testcross
[https://xobs.io/trace-together-token-teardown/](https://xobs.io/trace-
together-token-teardown/) has more details

